# Adopting before going on holiday



## Shiny96 (Dec 16, 2019)

I was just wanting some advice about adopting a dog before we go away on holidays. My partner and I have always wanted to adopt and we finally got a place where we can do that. We are going on holidays for 5 weeks in 6 months and I'm just wondering would the dog be ok in that time? If we adopt in the next month or so then it gives the dog time to adjust but i just want to do what's right for them.

Obviously we will leave them with someone who will take great care of them and my aunt has already agreed. I just don't want to stress the pup out or make it worse for them if they already have abandonment issues. We haven't chosen a specific dog or anything yet i just wanted to get some advice?


----------



## Knute (Aug 10, 2019)

I would suggest to delay the adoption until you return.


----------



## share3 (May 1, 2019)

You and your home are what the dog needs to adjust to. Wait until you can be home, so the dog won't have to go through another change from your aunt to you.


----------



## pandora (Mar 19, 2010)

I would agree , wait until you get back. Imagine if you had just got used to a new home and family and suddenly without warning you were picked up and dumped elsewhere then just as you got used to that routine and that family the first lot come back and whisk you away again. Head spinning? Yes and so will the dog. 
Rescue dogs need stability they need to know they are safe and wanted not that they are a parcel to be handed round ad lib,


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

OP posted 3 months ago. Pretty sure this ship has sailed, one way or another.


----------



## pandora (Mar 19, 2010)

RonE said:


> OP posted 3 months ago. Pretty sure this ship has sailed, one way or another.


There seems to be an awful lot of antique threads being revived lately , some are years old. Without checking the start date of each one its easy to reply thinking its recent. Is it possible to lock or transfer new members with new replies/comments into a new thread? It getting a bit tiresome checking the date of each and every thread before bothering to read or reply.


----------

